
New York Review of Books Editor Is Out Amid Uproar Over #MeToo Essay - moab
https://nyti.ms/2NnviSV
======
mankash666
Trial by social media apparently overrules the opinion of the actual justice
system. The courts acquitted the author of the essay, but the editor paid the
price for publishing it. Not only has the messenger been shot, the credibility
of an old media house has decreased. Ironically, the news is published on NYT
- an org that had the guts to ignore social media lynch mobs while hiring
Sarah Jeong. The editor of the New York Review of Books is much less visible
and controversial - pity that this happened. Must've been an easy target for a
trigger happy boss.

